# Wiley Creek Duck preserve



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 1, 2014)

Just found out this place is just down the road from me. Has anyone ever been hunting at this place or a place like this. Says the season there goes all the way through the end of March. Was thinking it might be neat sense I didn't get to go but a couple of times this season and didn't shoot any ducks.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh boy. 
Farm birds. They're a cancer to migrating populations of birds. Do the sport a favor and DO NOT support this. It's not hunting. It's no more than a glorified tower shoot. 
Farm birds carry disease/virus that wild birds are not immune to. Partially responsible for the down fall of the east coast American black duck due to illness and interbreeding.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll repeat. This is not hunting. It's shooting. I wish all tamies/farm birds/wonderbread ducks could be efficiently eradicated.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh I see. I was wondering though with this place so close to me you would think that we would see birds from there here. How could they keep that many birds on there place. This place is only about 5 miles from my house. Thanks for the input it was just something I had seen and didn't know anything about.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't do it! My parents saw an ad for it and said "here's a place you can duck hunt!" I was like.... No! Take Ruggers advice!


----------



## triton196 (Feb 1, 2014)

they turn em out of a feeding pin you shoot then they put out feed and the ducks come back its not hunting.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 1, 2014)

How the heck do these guys get an occupational license from the state to run that operation?

DB


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, I have to agree, a canned hunt isn't a real hunt. Just go to your local city park or waste pond with a pellet gun and a loaf of bread and save yourself some cash. Just not my style. I'll stick with woodies in the swamps and settle for less birds or just pay a guide and travel out of state.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for all of the input guy I had never heard of something like this before. No way I could pay to do a hunt like what you guys are talking about. I will save my money and use it to buy some decoys or shells or something that will be useful later. I will rather go down to Krogar and buy some duck lol.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 2, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> Thanks for all of the input guy I had never heard of something like this before. No way I could pay to do a hunt like what you guys are talking about. I will save my money and use it to buy some decoys or shells or something that will be useful later. I will rather go down to Krogar and buy some duck lol.


----------

